# USA centipedes index



## cacoseraph (Sep 27, 2005)

AL(W) | AR(W) | [thread=52691]AZ[/thread] | [thread=50829]CA[/thread] | [thread=52555]FL[/thread] | [thread=51385]IA[/thread] | IL(W) | IN(W) | [thread=52498]KS[/thread] | MI(w) | [thread=52580]MO[/thread] | [thread=52741]NV[/thread] | [thread=54369]OK[/thread] | [thread=52518]OR[/thread] | [thread=51732]TX[/thread] | [thread=51856]WA[/thread] | [thread=51253]WI[/thread]

note: some states are only available on my website, those are marked with a (W)

i got sick of updating each state with the new index. i figured by the time i was done i would have had to do 50+49+48+...+3+2+1 updates =P

so all the state centipede threads will be indexed through here from now on, with a link at the top to this thread 

Scolopendromorphae species count:

```
AL -  7 -  3
AR -  7 -  3
AZ -  5 -  2
CA -  7 -  2
FL -  9 -  0      *********2
IA -  2 -  1
KS -  5 -  3
MO -  8 -  2      ********3**
NV -  7 -  3
OK -  8 -  2      ********3**
OR -  4 -  0
TX - 11 -  2      ***********1**
WA -  3 -  1
WI -  2 -  0
```
first column = state abbreviation
second col = count of species actually present
third col = count of species that are *close*... admittedly very subjective 


VERY cool info on Kentucky (KY) centipedes
http://www.uky.edu/Agriculture/CritterFiles/casefile/relatives/centipedes/centipede.htm

Rowland Shelley, 'nuff said!
http://www.naturalsciences.org/research/inverts/centipedes/


----------



## Steven (Sep 28, 2005)

:clap:  good job !


----------



## Stylopidae (Sep 28, 2005)

This should really be a sticky


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 29, 2005)

added a "chart" comparing the species counts for the completed states

who would have thought Missouri would have so many?


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 25, 2005)

i am in the process of making a website.  over the last year and a half i've posted a lot of stuff i've researched on AB and other forums, and now it is becoming too difficult, or impossible to reliably update all my posts.  i figure this way all my information is in one consolidated place, and updating one place should be relatively simple.

i'm not going to remove any data from any forums, but i am no longer going to update posts, per se

eventually my website will be a superset of all the stuff i've posted in forums 

New State Index


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 11, 2005)

Arkansas State Scolopendromorpha

i made AR

7 species present, 3 close.. close one's might have Mississippi River between though =P


----------



## bigGdelta (Nov 11, 2005)

good work dude.


----------



## whoami? (Nov 12, 2005)

What does the fourth column mean (the column with the asterisks and the numbers)?


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 12, 2005)

whoami? said:
			
		

> What does the fourth column mean (the column with the asterisks and the numbers)?


i was ranking them, who has the most confirmed, 2nd most, 3rd most

just for fun 
the stars left of the number how confirmed species and to the right are "close" species


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 17, 2005)

alabama added to website
click here


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 6, 2006)

*Illinois scolopendromorpha*

Illinois added
IL

ok, here's MI and IN

woohoo, 40% done


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2007)

added Virginia.
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_VA.html

marlyand
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_MD.html

pennsylvania
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_PA.html

new york
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NY.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2007)

Rhode Island
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_RI.html

Massachusets
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_MA.html

Vermont
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_VT.html

New Hampshire
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NH.html

Maine
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_ME.html

New Jersey
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NJ.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2007)

Delaware

http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_DE.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2007)

West Virginia
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_WV.html

Ohio
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_OH.html

North Carolina
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NC.html
72% done 

South Carolina
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_SC.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 13, 2007)

Georgia
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_GA.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 15, 2007)

Tennessee
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_TN.html


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 15, 2007)

Allot of work!  I'm sure they are only waiting for you to finish it .


----------



## Pyst (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy smokes cacoseraph  Great work man!


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 21, 2007)

thanks guys. it will probably be pretty quick to finish as the more i did the faster i got. in some senses it is similar to a like, data sift/processing i would do at work.

11 more to go, apparently


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 23, 2007)

added Louisiana 

http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_LA.html

and Mississippi

http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_MS.html


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2007)

New Mexico
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NM.html

Utah
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_UT.html

7 states to go
North Dakota
South Dakota
Nebraska
Colorado
Minnesota
lol, took me a second
Hawaii
Alaska <-- has at least one!


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 26, 2007)

Colorado
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_CO.html


----------



## ragnew (Feb 26, 2007)

Man oh man, this is without a doubt one of the biggest labors of love I've ever seen! Great job Caco! I think it's time to hit up the Pueblo area this summer when it gets warmer to see if I can snag any of the Scolopendra listed within this state (CO).


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 27, 2007)

ROCK ON!  Down to the final countdown.  This is going to stick right, or is it already?


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 27, 2007)

Nebraska
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_NE.html

Minnesota
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_MN.html

North Dakota
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_ND.html

South Dakota
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_SD.html

Alaska
http://www.geocities.com/blight_child/centis/states/cent_AK.html


now i only have HI... and all the U.S. territories if i feel really ambitious


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 24, 2010)

had to change my website host (cuz geocities went byebye)

all 50 states + DC are done... i still need to fine tune some stuff, though. but it is 99% useful now

http://cacoseraph.exofire.net/centis/states/index.php


```
State 		#species (present) 	#species (almost)
Alaska 		1 	0
Alabama 	7 	3
Arkansas 	7 	3
Arizona 	5 	2
California 	7 	2
Colorado 	4 	4
Connecticut 	3 	1
Delaware 	4 	1
Florida 	9 *********1 	0
Georgia 	7 	3
Iowa 	2 	1
Idaho 	2 	4
Illinois 	7 	1/0
Indiana 	5.5 	1.5
Kansas 	5 	3
Kentucky 	7 	1/0
Louisiana 	7.5 	2.5
Massachusetts 	2 	1.5
Maryland 	5 	1
:( . . . . . . . Maine 	:( . . . . . . . . . . 0 	:( . . . . . . . . . . 0
Michigan 	3 	3
Minnesota 	1 	3
Missouri 	8 ********2** 	2
Mississippi 	8 *********2 	0
Montana 	1 	1
North Carolina 	7 	1
North Dakota 	0.5 	1.5
Nebraska 	2 	4
:( ... New Hampshire 	:( . . . . . . . . 0 	4
New Jersey 	4.5 	0.5
New Mexico 	7 	5
Nevada 	7 	3
```


----------



## GK. (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks. This helped my identify a centipede I found today.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Mar 24, 2010)

and yet... no stickification..... (that's not even a word  )


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 25, 2010)

well, i'd want to make a cleaner announce thread


actually, i am pretty sure i did.  that one wasn't stickied either.  someone can try flagging one of my posts and suggesting it be stickied


----------



## cacoseraph (Mar 16, 2012)

looks like i might need to check out some new species to add to this list


----------

